# Bucktails...



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

I recently bought tails from BPS and well frankly they suck, the hair is unuseable. Looking for options in places to buy, Bass Pro is just one disappointment after another.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Spro brand bucktails are very good quality and come in a multitude of weights and styles. Buy from a local source as they can point you to the color and size combo that works best.

my .02


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

I may be wrong, but I think he is actually looking for literal buck tails to tie his own. I've always ordered from cabelas, and always had good tails sent. Especially the dyed ones. Just tied up almost 50 treble hooks in the last week for backs of miro's and stick baits 


I use etex epoxy for my seal/clear coat.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Correct Jesse and nice work on the treble's


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been VERY happy with the last 2 I've ordered from CrazyAnglerTackle.com but they are not A grade tails so you might not get a perfect one...for the price though they make an excellent jig. Long soft hair. Clean hide. Email him and he'll measure what he has for you. Good guy. If money isn't the problem you can find A+ grade ones on eBay. The $2 ones will just waste your time. Last time I was in Bass Pro they were $7......absolutely absurd.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I used to order all my fly tying stuff from a company called Toolcraft. Best prices and best buck tails by far but they closed. I have ordered from Barlows Tackle and Feather-Craft for $5.95 ea. Both sent tails that suck. I couldn't get one nice 3" fly out of any tail they sent. The tails I got from both of them are only fit for spinning a head. A total waste of money. At least at BP you get to see and handle before buying. To me, that's worth the difference in price. You know what you're getting. Tails and Gamakatsu SL11-3H hooks are about all I get from BP anymore.You also get reward points for purchases which results in a decent discount if you let the points build.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

http://www.snlcorp.com/SNL/LureBuilding/NylonHair.aspx

this is where I get mine,need to call for prices......I prefer the crimped nylon hair......a little goes a long way....ask about there 1oz sample packs
hope it helps


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Unless you're willing to pay the premium prices, you have to look around to get good deer tails. I buy them in bulk whenever I can, which means I get what I get. I can usually make use of every tail since I tie a wide range of jig sizes. When I tied commercially, I came to prefer medium tails, as it seemed I got a finer hair. Only down side is a lack of length. I'll take a shorter hair that's finer, than the longer hair for most tying I do. 

I've bought tails from Lockett Lures when they had them, and they were as good as those I've looked at in shops. Check Tochterman's in Baltimore too. They're good folks to deal with.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Just got back from BP. Their bucktail wall had maybe 50-60 tails of various colors @ $6.99 ea. I found three that were fit to tie 3 - 4 " flies. The rest were good for nothing but freshwater stuff. I also prefer the finer hair to the length but if I can't get a 3 1/2" fly I ain't a happy camper. I am beginning to smell a rat just like in politics. I'm thinking these big wholesale/retail outlets are letting their staff pick out tails and purchase before they list them. BP's tails were the worst I've seen in over 20 years.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

> I also prefer the finer hair to the length but if I can't get a 3 1/2" fly I ain't a happy camper.


"Saltwater" bucktails are usually considered to have hair of 4" or longer. However, there really is no standard, and since it's a natural material, can vary greatly. I can live with tails that have less than 4" hair as long as it's at least close to that length. Of course I usually end up with a few tails that have longer hair when buying in bulk. I simply put them aside for when I need them.

I agree with you about needing some longer hair for tying. What I usually do if I don't have hair that's both long & fine, is pick some longer hair from a tail that may be coarser, and add the finer hair from a different tail. I've also resorted to tying the longest hair I have available to the back end of the hook to get enough length & add finer hair for the "bulk" I desire. In extreme cases, I've even used Yak hair or a synthetic such as kanekelon to gain the length I want. This is usually with flies over 6" in length. So, there are ways to get length with shorter hair when tying flies. 

IMO, most "saltwater" tails I've seen have hair that's coarser than I like for flies, so for the prices charged for them, they're not the best. That's another reason I said previously that I preferred medium tails. The main problem most tyers have with purchasing bucktails as far as suitable length, is they're can't afford to buy several tails in order to get enough with longer hair. 

I probably have at least 300 bucktails in my stash. I add to that supply whenever I find them at a good price, and then sort thru them to get what I need for tying. It took me several years to get that many, but I almost always have the hair I need & desire. Last year I think I made 2 purchases of at least 25 ungraded tails at an average cost of about $3 each. If you can afford to stockpile like that, it's a good way to get the hair you need. 

I tie both flies & jigs with bucktail, so it's never wasted.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> I tie both flies & jigs with bucktail, so it's never wasted.


Same here. I tie from size #4 to 9/0 using bucktail, smaller flies it's marabou.



> I've also resorted to tying the longest hair I have available to the back end of the hook to get enough length & add finer hair for the "bulk"


Yep,done that too, but most of my larger flies I tie with saddle hackles so the bucktail can be less than 4" or Steve Farrar's flash blend or ultra/supreme hair, in which case I don't use bucktail.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Flathead, then we are certainly in agreement. My post was for strictly tying bucktail style jigs or flies and not directed at you specifically, but more so for anyone who may not be tying or tying with bucktail . Like you I use various other materials for the tying I do. IMO, to not use a material if a person ties a lot of different sizes & styles, limits what can possibly be done. By experimenting & tying within the limits of the materials, I've yet to find a material I can't use for tying something. 

I haven't gotten into using the SF materials very much as yet. I like natural materials, but know at some point I need to try to tie more with those type of synthetics. The kanekelon I mentioned I do like to tie with, but need to tie more with it too. 

I've got a box of the SF style flies, most of which were purchased. They're an excellent type of fly that's for sure.

Not to get too far off the topic, but do you tie with or fish with any of the Polar Fiber materials?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> do you tie with or fish with any of the Polar Fiber materials ?


Nope, not yet. But I did spend some time staring at and holding the Enrico Puglisi fibers. Didn't purchase any 'cause BP's price was $ 8.99 ea and I've been purchasng the Farrar's flash blend for $ 5.95 ea. In addition, Farrar's has flash blended in so don't have to add krystal flash, flashabou, mylar, etc. One other benefit of Farrar's is that it really accepts permaenet markers very well, especially red for gills or black for a spot. Might order a couple of packs of Enrico's this week tho.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have a few packs of the EP too, but haven't tied with it. I've got brushes & the fibers. Only reason I've bought it was I got it cheap & figured I would tie with it at some point. It's expensive IMO if paying the normal retail prices. I've also purchased similar from Fly Tyers Dungeon, which is far less costly. 

I asked about the Polar Fiber because I've got some purchased flies made with the stuff. I've fished them & really like the action they have. My reluctance to tie more with the synthetics has been because IMO, most don't have the same type of action that natural materials have. Synthetics are generally stiffer IMO. However, Polar Fiber is a different story as it has a very marabou like action. 
The flies I have also have some UV pearl flash in them, but not sure what the exact product might be. They look awesome in the water!

Here's the only pic I have of a Polar Fiber fly in my fly boxes. This one is different than the other ones with the pearl UV flash in them. As you can see it's also a bit mangled. They do work!


----------

